# Who would insure this



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Tried a couple of insurance companies who insure imports but couldnt even get a quote from the 2 i tried so i thought i would try here first to see if anyone has knowledge of good companies.


The car belongs to my wife ( age ??? to scred to put on an open forum)
Car---Toyota Celica ST183 Cabriolet
Cat 1 alarm
Engine transplant from an ST185--turbo(GT4 engine )
Front mount intercooler
Auto box --yes front wheel drive only
Upped boost
Bigger turbo
Ful computer
Exhaust
HKS filter
Plugs
17" alloys
lowered suspension
custom painted blue
cream leather race seats.
There are a few other mods to the engine but cant remember them all just now.
Wife has 6 years no claims, no accidents, no points etc etc...

Anyone insured a car with an engine transplant if so who with...
Could this car come under Classic Insurance as it now 13 years old.


----------

